# 401B John Deere Manual



## Delton Locklear (Sep 9, 2020)

Hi, I just purchased a 401B John Deere.
Questions: 1. I would like to know how to check the power steering fluid. 
2. Where would you recommend to get a Manuel for the John Deere 401B.
Thanks
Del


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.
here's one option for a manual. 
https://www.jensales.com/products/john-deere-401b-industrial-tractor-operators-manual.html
They are usually photocopies, I believe, so they could be poor quality.
Check the John Deere Stire as well they usually have a library of manuals for sale, maybe even a bulletin on how to service the poser steering.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Welcome to this forum
JD 401B tractor power steering is supplied oil from main hyd system. The trans case is the hyd oil reservoir. If your 401B is similar to other JD utility tractor one checks trans oil with engine idling by removing dipstick at rear of RH/foot rest. Correct level is with threads of dipstick nut resting on threaded tube.
JD sells operators & tech manuals 800-522-7448


----------

